# [OGLE/Xine]No inician ... (Open)

## Sertinell

Bueno, pues ayer me puse a crear un DVD con DVDstyler, me llevo su tiempo, y cuando termine le dia  generar el proyecto y al intentar visualizarlo con xine o con ogle, soy incapaz de iniciar ninguno de los 2.

```
$ xine

Esto es xine (gui X11) - un reproductor de vídeo libre v0.99.3.

(c) 2000-2004 The xine Team.

X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)

  Major opcode of failed request:  94 (X_CreateGlyphCursor)

  Value in failed request:  0x9a

  Serial number of failed request:  150

  Current serial number in output stream:  155

```

```
$ ogle

*ctrl: create_ctrl_data, shmget failed: Function not implemented

*ctrl: msgget ipc_creat failed: Function not implemented

```

Esos son los errores qe me tira al intentar abrir tanto xine como ogle, a la hora de abrir mplayer no he tenido ningun problema, por lo qe  he podido comprobar qe el DVD se ve, pero no puedo probar los menues  :Sad: 

Alguna idea del por qe de los fallos ??

Un saludo y gracias

----------

## pcmaster

Lo primero que se me ocurre es que pruebes a ver si Ogle y Xine son capaces de abrir un DVd-video comercial. ASí sabrás si es fallo de tu DVD o de los programas.

----------

## Sertinell

El problema esqe esos erroreslos dan al iniciar, sin pasarles opciones ni nada, deberian iniciarse y qedarse esperando acciones ...

----------

## natxoblogg

Planteo otro problema en este hilo, Mplayer no me reproduce Dvd's asi que me instalé el xine, no he podido configurarlo para que me lea dvd, asi que he pasado de él y me he ido al amado ogle.

El problema es que con ogle no puedo hacer la pantalla completa, de echo cuando aprieto "ctrl+f", se pone la pantalla negra y el video sigue siendo igual de pequeño, vamos que no agranda nada el video.

¿hace falta alguna use especial o algo?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Del ogle ese, ni idea, nunca lo he visto, pero tu problema puede que tenga que ver con los drivers utilizados o por la placa de video o por e programa en sí mismo, o la combinación de ambas cosas...

Si tu placa de video está funcionando con el driver correcto (es decir, si no está usando vesa), entonces fijate en la configuración del programa. En algún lugar debe tener para cambiar el driver de salida de video.

Salud!

----------

## pcmaster

Asegúrate de que has compilado xine-lib con la USE dvd.

¿Los archivos .avi sí los ves bien con Xine?

----------

## natxoblogg

si está compilado con la use dvd, y los avi me los reproduce perfectamente, el mplayer también me va de lujo, y para ver dvd el ogle, pero con el problema de la pantalla pequeña.

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

yo estoy con pcmaster, primero probaría con lo más fácil y luego lo iria complicando para ver donde falla...

Porbaría primero con DVDs comerciales y con varios reproductores... smplayer, ogle, xine, vlc etc... y revisaría que tienen las USE de dvd... y si funcionan iría acortando xine + DVD comerciales.... otros reproductores mi DVD creado etc...

A modo de ejemplo a mi los dvd comerciales no me van con el Xine... si bien el smplayer me los reproduce sin problemas

un saludo a todos

----------

## pcmaster

Pues a mí xine-ui nunca me ha dado ningún problema con los DVD.

Lo que pasa es que ahora no puedo compilar el xine-ui porque actualicé xine-lib a la versión media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.9999_p247 que saqué de un overlay, para conseguir que la reproducción mpeg4 pudiese utilizar la aceleración gráfica de nvidia y evitar que la TDT HD fuese a saltos, ya que el códec solamente usa un núcleo y en esas condiciones el core2 duo 6550 casi no podía con la descompresión, y se producía una pequeña pausa cada 10 segundos o así.

Con la aceleración de la gráfica nvidia ya funciona bien.

----------

## natxoblogg

 *will198 wrote:*   

> yo estoy con pcmaster, primero probaría con lo más fácil y luego lo iria complicando para ver donde falla...
> 
> Porbaría primero con DVDs comerciales y con varios reproductores... smplayer, ogle, xine, vlc etc... y revisaría que tienen las USE de dvd... y si funcionan iría acortando xine + DVD comerciales.... otros reproductores mi DVD creado etc...
> 
> A modo de ejemplo a mi los dvd comerciales no me van con el Xine... si bien el smplayer me los reproduce sin problemas
> ...

 

El problema son los dvd comerciales, nada más todo lo demás me va de lujo, eso es, y paso del xine, me parece que ogle me va mejor, por lo menos los reproduce, con la pequeña pantalla, pero los reproduce.

Alguna idea sobre ogle???, por favor

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Y mi idea del driver de salida de video no funciona?

Acabo de mirar ogle y veo que tiene como use flag XV, es decir, que por defecto debería usar XV como driver de salida, que no debería tener problemas a pantalla completa.

Has compilado ogle con soporte para xv?

Salud!

----------

## pcmaster

Si el problema es únicamente los DVD-video, entonces quizá el problema este en que no tengas instalada la librería libdvdcss, sin ella xine no puede desencriptar DVD encriptados (la mayoría de DVD comerciales están encriptados mediante un sistema anti-copia, aunque pueden existir discos DVD-video sin encriptar).

Recuerda también que NO has de montar el disco.

----------

## natxoblogg

vaya, he compilado el ogle con la use xv, pero se queda la pantalla toda negra.

Gracias pcmaster, pero antes de intentar preguntar en el foro intento quemar todos los cartuchos, la libreria está instalada del primer momento y no, no monto el dvd, como indica el FAQ de xine. De todas maneras, ya he dicho que paso del xine. Demasiadas horas invertidas para nada.

----------

## pcmaster

Yo tengo xine-lib compilada con los siguientes USE:

```
# emerge -pv xine-lib

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.2.9999_p247  USE="X a52 aac alsa dts dvd esd flac gtk ipv6 mad musepack nls opengl theora vcd vdpau vorbis xcb xv -aalib (-altivec) -arts -debug -directfb -dxr3 -fbcon -gnome -imagemagick -jack -libcaca -mmap -mng -modplug -oss -pulseaudio (-real) -samba -sdl -speex -truetype -v4l -vdr (-vidix) -wavpack (-win32codecs) -xinerama -xvmc" 0 kB [?=>1]

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/local/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined
```

y Kaffeine con los USE:

```
# emerge -pv kaffeine

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/kaffeine-0.8.8  USE="dvb vorbis -debug -encode -gstreamer -xcb -xinerama" LINGUAS="ca es -ar -bg -bn -br -cs -da -de -el -et -fi -fr -ga -gl -he -hu -it -ja -ka -km -lt -mk -nb -nl -nn -pa -pl -pt -pt_BR -ru -se -sk -sr -sr@Latn -sv -tg -tr -uk -uz -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## natxoblogg

Ok pcmaster, gracias por la info, pero xine lo tenia igual y nada. por lo del kaffeine, no quiero tenerlo, por la "mierdecilla" que me instala de kde que no usaré en la vida.

Alguna idea de lo de ogle con la salida de video xv, ¿¿por que se queda la pantalla negra y me suena el sonido y todo??

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> Alguna idea de lo de ogle con la salida de video xv, ¿¿por que se queda la pantalla negra y me suena el sonido y todo??

 

Que placa de video tiene esa pc? Y que driver está usando?

Salud!

----------

## natxoblogg

```
lspci | grep VGA

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760 PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis

     Available versions:  0.9.1-r1 0.9.3 0.9.4 0.10.0 ~0.10.1 ~0.10.2 {debug dri}

     Installed versions:  0.10.0(10:57:18 30/06/09)(dri -debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         SiS and XGI video driver
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Y estás usando composite, EXA o DRI? El problema debe ser una mala combinación entre el driver de tu placa de video, alguna de estas opciones y el driver XV.

Salud!

----------

## natxoblogg

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, ¿¿dri es la use para el direct rendering verdad??, vaya mi targeta no tiene soporte para direct rendering, y si tengo compilado el driver para dri,, vaya!!!, voy a compilar el driver de nuevo sin dri, lo malo es si me quedo sin gráficos que no me estrañaria nada.

ya cuento.

----------

## natxoblogg

Buffff, petada del driver sis por todo lo alto, lo que veo que esto es nuevo para mi.

Son todo errores al acabar de hacer el .configure. y me temo que puede ser por algo mio, y no me extrañaria del kernel, pero tengo habilitado todo lo de sis. ¡ incluso sisUSB !.

```
In file included from sis.h:182,

                 from init.h:58,

                 from init.c:61:

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:40:17: error: drm.h: No such file or directory

In file included from sis.h:182,

                 from init.h:58,

                 from init.c:61:

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:243: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:256: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:520: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_magic_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:524: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:526: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:544: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_magic_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:546: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:550: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:551: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:552: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:553: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:559: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:560: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:562: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:564: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:565: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:566: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:567: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:568: error: expected ')' before '*' token

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:569: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:570: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:571: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_drawable_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:572: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_drawable_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:573: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_drawable_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:574: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_drawable_info_type_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:581: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:591: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:593: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:595: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'In file included from sis.h:182

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:596: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:604: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:605: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:606: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:608: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:623: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:624: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

In file included from sis.h:183,

                 from init.h:58,

                 from init.c:61:

/usr/include/xorg/sarea.h:89: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'drm_context_t'

In file included from sis.h:185,

                 from init.h:58,

                 from init.c:61:

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:39:21: error: xf86dri.h: No such file or directory

In file included from sis.h:185,

                 from init.h:58,

                 from init.c:61:

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:123: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:127: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:193: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:196: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_magic_t'

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:209: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:218: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_drawable_t'

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:236: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_clip_rect_t'

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:240: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_clip_rect_t'

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:243: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:316: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:320: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:325: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'DRIGetContext'

,

                 from init301.h:58,

                 from init301.c:74:

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:40:17: error: drm.h: No such file or directory

In file included from sis.h:182,

                 from init301.h:58,

                 from init301.c:74:

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:243: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:256: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:520: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_magic_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:524: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:526: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:544: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_magic_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:546: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:550: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:551: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:552: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:553: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:559: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:560: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:562: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:564: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:565: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:566: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:567: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before '*' token

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:568: error: expected ')' before '*' token

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:569: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:570: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:571: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_drawable_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:572: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_drawable_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:573: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_drawable_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:574: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_drawable_info_type_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:581: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:591: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:593: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:595: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:596: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:604: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:605: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:606: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:608: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:623: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xf86drm.h:624: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

In file included from sis.h:183,

                 from init301.h:58,

                 from init301.c:74:

/usr/include/xorg/sarea.h:89: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'drm_context_t'

In file included from sis.h:185,

                 from init301.h:58,

                 from init301.c:74:

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:39:21: error: xf86dri.h: No such file or directory

In file included from sis.h:185,

                 from init301.h:58,

                 from init301.c:74:

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:123: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:127: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:193: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:196: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_magic_t'

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:209: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:218: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_drawable_t'

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:236: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_clip_rect_t'

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:240: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_clip_rect_t'

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:243: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_handle_t'

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:316: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:320: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'drm_context_t'

/usr/include/xorg/dri.h:325: error: expected '=', ',', ';', 'asm' or '__attribute__' before 'DRIGetContext'

In file included from sis.h:187,

                 from init.h:58,

                 from init.c:61:

sis_dri.h:67: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'drmHandle'

In file included from sis.h:187,

                 from init301.h:58,

                 from init301.c:74:

sis_dri.h:67: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'drmHandle'

In file included from init.h:58,

                 from init.c:61:

sis.h:807: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'drmHandle'

sis.h:1087: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'drmHandle'

In file included from init301.h:58,

                 from init301.c:74:

sis.h:807: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'drmHandle'

sis.h:1087: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'drmHandle'

init.c: In function 'SiS_SetPitchCRT2':

init.c:3218: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'scrnPitch2'

init.c: In function 'SiSBIOSSetModeCRT2':

init.c:3493: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'entityPrivate'

init.c:3534: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'DualHeadMode'

init.c:3535: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'CRT2ModeNo'

init.c:3536: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'CRT2DMode'

init.c:3537: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'CRT2IsCustom'

init.c:3538: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'CRT2CR30'

init.c:3539: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'CRT2CR31'

init.c:3540: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'CRT2CR35'

init.c:3541: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'CRT2CR38'

init.c:3550: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'CRT2ModeSet'

init.c: In function 'SiSBIOSSetModeCRT1':

init.c:3672: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'entityPrivate'

init.c:3761: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'DualHeadMode'

init.c:3762: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'CRT1ModeNo'

init.c:3763: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'CRT1DMode'

init.c:3777: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'DualHeadMode'

init.c:3778: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'CRT2ModeNo'

init.c:3788: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'CRT2ModeSet'

init.c:3793: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'CRT2CR30'

init.c:3794: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'CRT2CR31'

init.c:3795: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'CRT2CR35'

init.c:3796: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'CRT2CR38'

init.c:3800: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'CRT2DMode'

init.c:3800: error: 'struct <anonymous>' has no member named 'CRT2IsCustom'

make[2]: *** [init.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

make[2]: *** [init301.lo] Error 1

make[2]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.10.0/work/xf86-video-sis-0.10.0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: se sale del directorio `/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.10.0/work/xf86-video-sis-0.10.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.10.0 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3121:  Called x-modular_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3914:  Called x-modular_src_make

 *             environment, line 3954:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.10.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-0.10.0/temp/environment'.
```

```
make[2]: *** [init.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....
```

Este mensaje no me havia salido nunca.

Mirad a ver si veis algo, gracias.

----------

## natxoblogg

Alguna idea del error, me he estado estos dias rebanando la cabeza y nada, he publicado un bug, pero nada.

¿alguna idea?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ni idea pero el hecho de que no encuentre el archivo drm.h ese da mala espina. Has probado instalar alguna otra versión de los drivers disponibles?

Salud!

----------

